# Huffing duck



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

Yesterday I noticed that one of my pekin ducks was huffy none stop and her mouth was always open it has been two days and she is still doing it and I'm not sure why and kind or worried my other duck is fine and isn't doing it. She is drinking lots of water that she has access to all the time... Any ideas what it could be?


Brooke 
Proud owner of 6 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm no duck expert, but my chickens "pant" when they're overheated. Or maybe it's a respiratory issue...


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

My chickens also "pant". I don't raise ducks either but I would guess they are somewhat similar. My birds sometimes walk around with their beaks open. Usually in the summer when it's very warm. On the flip side I had a chicken whose beak started growing over. The top clearly much longer than the bottom. Trimmed her beak and moistened her feed with a little water for a few days and she was fine. 


Mom of a Pygmy goat herd, five Labradors, three cats, three kids, a handful of hens and one naughty rooster.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can ducks get gape worm? I had a chicken die of that! It was kind of like panting...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you post a video of her?


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the info but I think it was just a bit off over heating because she stopped doing it and hasn't done it since and then temp. here is not too hot now so I think she's all good!


Brooke 
Proud owner of 6 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------

